# Cage issues



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

So i bought a used cage and they were getting through the bars (but wouldn't go far and always went back in the cage.) i put wire around trying to keep them from escaping. How big of whole can thwy squeeze through?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

bars/mesh need to be 1/4 inch,0.5cm.Google the savic mickey max or qute hamster cage.Both have the right size bars.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Alright thank you


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Technically the Savic Mickey Max and other narrowest barred Savic cages have 6mm bar spacing rather than 5mm. But they're great if you can get hold of them.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you  i found something better to hold my female with babies.


----------

